# Smart repair rough price



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

My wife reversed into our skip 
Got a crease type scratch on rear quarter 
Roughly how much to smart repair 
Honda CR-V magnetic blue


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Where on the panel is it?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

that looks as though it may have a tiny dent to it aswell.

not blending door 90 smart repair decent job


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I would charge around £140-160+vat for that.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Also depends on where you are located


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

How can anyone quote it when it could be anywhere on the panel? 

It might be a few inches from the door, then you'd soon rethink the price.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> How can anyone quote it when it could be anywhere on the panel?
> 
> It might be a few inches from the door, then you'd soon rethink the price.


Totaly agree mate needs another picture further away to say if its possible to keep it to one panel !

Looks close to bumper to me (if its the bumper at all lol)so after primer will be up to it ?


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll take a better pic 
But it's just behind wheel arch 1/3 up from bumper 
There is a swage line in the panel about 12" up from the scratch 
Yes it is dented as well &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

i did say *not blending door* that line i'm thinking is a safe presumption of being the bumper. also depends how smart people can work


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Need to see a better pic of it as to where abouts it is on the quarter to see how closer proximity it is to bumper and door. Then you get a better idea of price and if a smart repair is a viable option. But remember prices will always vary.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

We are in surrey


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Best to blend into bumper as it looks off colour in the 1st place. I think you should be looking at £150-200 and that includes the blend into bumper.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

pcm1980 said:


> Best to blend into bumper as it looks off colour in the 1st place. I think you should be looking at £150-200 and that includes the blend into bumper.


Bumpers, 70% of the time look off colour as its a different substrate underneath, you can apply various primer/ground/colour/lacquer coats and still look different. (usually look lighter) Unless you high build primer between adjoining panels (which is a waste of time/product for that size repair) it will look different. 
Pick the shade of the bumper, use that and it'll blend into the quarter.

The fact you are in Surrey the price has bumped 40/50 quid, and thats if they can work smart.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> I would charge around £140-160+vat for that.


About right (as it works out) :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

pcm1980 said:


> Best to blend into bumper as it looks off colour in the 1st place. I think you should be looking at £150-200 and that includes the blend into bumper.


Why would a smart repairer need to blend into the bumper ??????

A decent smart repairer would blend up to the bumper.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

squiggs said:


> Why would a smart repairer need to blend into the bumper ??????
> 
> A decent smart repairer would blend up to the bumper.


Totally agree with you squiggs, but you would be still left with the quarter off colour to the bumper, which may be fine if the other 3 corners of the car are off colour, but we dont know the history of the car and it may have had previous repairs causing the issue with the colour.
I know its common for bumpers to look off colour to the rest of the car, this due to many reasons (different substrates, bumpers painted at different location to the rest of car, different coloured primers and undercoats, different brands of paints used etc etc). All i was suggesting with blending into the bumper is to correct the colour issue between the 2 panels, for all we know the other 3 corners may match and its just this one corner that has already had repairs??


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

With you - but the colour mismatch of the bumper (if there is one) is a totally separate issue from repairing the damage.
Either the customer or the painter needs to raise it - or both keep quiet and just fix damage.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Full respray it is, 3k please...


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

Small
Medium
Area
Repair
Technique
The whole point of this system is to not have to blend into other panels as a normal repair would.
Many people just see the price difference between the two (normal and smart) and not the amount of work involved between the two


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Id just wrap it ...... Barbie pink ..... Black roof ! 

Only kidding £160 is ample enough mate and i personally would flick the bumper corner in too as people accept off colour bumpers when bought new from a dealer but dont seem to think the same way when they've had paintwork at a shop !


----------

